
How do you decide what to work on? - 88e282102ae2e5b
http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/08/16/how-do-you-work-on-something-important/
======
eli_gottlieb
Well, a large part of it is what I can get paid for. But if I have my
druthers, the important question is: what shouldn't be impossible, but seems
to be for mysterious reasons?

